# Xm Radio ?



## FISH-SER (Jul 23, 2004)

from Nissan there is a xm radio kit available for 04 Sentra's and Ser. Nissan says that the kit is good for only the cars with the last six of there Vin# being 7xxxxx and later that have the prewire for the system. This is Per a Nissan TSB I found online "NTB03-073" "if you want to view it http://www.leeauto.com/parts/sentrasatellite.pdf " unfortunately my Vin# is 47xxxx. After inspecting a 04 Sentra I believe qualifies for the upgrade I looked at the wiring in my ser. I found that the harness that is required is in fact in my car. Is the harness the part of the puzzle that you need or is there more to make this system work? does the head unit have to be a specific model number? does it help to know I have the RF package? Id hate to gamble and buy the kit for nearly $400 on a guess it might work. Is there anyone out there that has any information about or has tried to install the factory xm kit into there Sentra or Ser? I know after market XM epupment is an option, but I find that after market radios don't seem to look that great in the dash because of the limited options of dash kits for them. "the space around the after market radio and the new plate"-

Any ideas are welcome
Thanks
Mike


----------



## FISH-SER (Jul 23, 2004)

*FYI Update*



FISH-SER said:


> from Nissan there is a xm radio kit available for 04 Sentra's and Ser. Nissan says that the kit is good for only the cars with the last six of there Vin# being 7xxxxx and later that have the prewire for the system. This is Per a Nissan TSB I found online "NTB03-073" "if you want to view it http://www.leeauto.com/parts/sentrasatellite.pdf " unfortunately my Vin# is 47xxxx. After inspecting a 04 Sentra I believe qualifies for the upgrade I looked at the wiring in my ser. I found that the harness that is required is in fact in my car. Is the harness the part of the puzzle that you need or is there more to make this system work? does the head unit have to be a specific model number? does it help to know I have the RF package? Id hate to gamble and buy the kit for nearly $400 on a guess it might work. Is there anyone out there that has any information about or has tried to install the factory xm kit into there Sentra or Ser? I know after market XM epupment is an option, but I find that after market radios don't seem to look that great in the dash because of the limited options of dash kits for them. "the space around the after market radio and the new plate"-
> 
> Any ideas are welcome
> Thanks
> Mike


FYI

after some more investigation It seems if your car is wired for xm radio there will be a sticker on the drivers door jam. Which im happy to say is present on my vehicle. I verified the necessary cables and harness are in my car visually. I also called Nissan directly. There comments where " if the sticker is there its wired and the radio is xm ready and to ignore the TSB. As far as Nissans tsb that was published near a year ago. My vehicle is not equipped. SO you can take everything the dealer and tsbs say and chuck that out the window. Once I have the factory system installed I will update this. I am going to try now and see if I can find a way to get the XM pioneer 900 receiver I own to work. I believe there are companies out there that make adaptors to make it work, if not, ill buy Nissans equipment.


----------

